# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Speech recognition, transcription, dictation, voice-to-text >  Nuance Dragon, speech recognition software, Nuance Communications, Burlington, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Nuance Communications

Home page - nuance.com/dragon

facebook.com/dragonnaturallyspeaking

linkedin.com/company/nuance-dragon-desktop-software

Dragon NaturallySpeaking on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Transcribing with Dragon speech recognition

Published on May 20, 2014




> Mobile employees - or anyone on-the-go - can turn notes captured with a digital voice recorder, voice memos from a smartphone and other voice files into text with Dragon's quick and easy transcription feature. Learn how with this step-by-step demo video.

----------


## Airicist

Dragon NaturallySpeaking - The Best Homework Helper 

Published on Aug 7, 2014




> Imagine how easy homework would be if you could use your voice to complete assignments, write essays, and more. With Dragon speech recognition software students can record their thoughts instantly, without losing focus. Dragon is a powerful tool students and parents rely on year round to complete assignments – faster, better, simply smarter.

----------


## Airicist

See Dragon NaturallySpeaking 13 in Action 

 Published on Oct 29, 2014




> Dragon NaturallySpeaking 13 is the fastest and most accurate speech recognition software available for the PC. Dragon transforms the PC experience by turning your voice into text and actionable commands much faster than most people can type. By making navigation and text-entry tasks dramatically faster and easier, Dragon 13 allows you to reach your full potential by helping you get more done on your computer - simply by speaking.

----------


## Airicist

Voice is Ready for Work - Nuance Dragon Speech Recognition

Published on Sep 24, 2015




> There’s never been a better time to put your voice to work for you and your business - anywhere, anytime – thanks to Dragon Professional speech recognition solutions from Nuance. Dragon works across any device, to enable mobile workers, professionals, groups and businesses keep up with documentation demands, simply by speaking. And the time saved using Dragon is time gained back…more time for more focus on clients and growing the business. Visit Nuance.com/dragon to learn more about the entire suite of Dragon speech recognition.

----------


## Airicist

Dragon Professional Individual in action

Published on Aug 16, 2016




> See how Dragon Professional Individual can help busy professionals get documents done faster and more accurately - all by voice, and spend less time on documentation and reporting, and more time on business-critical tasks.

----------

